# IRON MAIDEN- Somewhere back in time tour 08



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NOW, to any metal or Maiden fan, THIS IS A MUST SEE.. they are redoing their 1984 Power Slave tour all over again. Power slave tour was one of the bigest Metal tour to ever happened. almost 3 years running, I've seen the original one in the days, and Damn..that was a spectacular show, i just know i wont be paying 13$ to see it this time.

I know these guys are getting older, but just check the RIO dvd, and you'll see what Rock'n Roll is ALL about.. these guys are still on top of their game and can play like CRAZY. Oh..and 3 lead guitar on stage..damn, now THAT is cool.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Metal is not my favorite type of music, but I love Iron Maiden. Might have to get tickets to that one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw the Powerslave tour--and I was underwhelmed--I'd seen them touring with The Number Of The Beast, Piece Of Mind, Powerslave and Seventh Son of a Seventh Son.
Powerslave was not good. Maybe I saw a different show than you, but it was lame, boring, they seemed to be going through the motions. Beast & Mind were the best (on Beast they opened for the Scorpions)--they were full of energy and emotion and putting on a good show. Seventh Son of a Seventh Son was better than Powerslave as well, much more energetic.

Maybe they had an off night when I caught the Powerslave tour.

But I get what you're saying that it won't be $13 anymore--too bad. I'll be skipping this tour.


----------



## Bmag39 (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if there comin to montreal? i really wanna go see them on tour


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Saw them I believe 4 yrs ago at the molson amphitheatre.
Dio and Motorhead too.

All three were awesome.

:rockon2:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Metal is not my favorite type of music, but I love Iron Maiden.


Same with me. Prolly won't see the tour though.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

They were one of my favourite bands.. but alas it was down hill after seventh son. No Prayer for the dying was ok but the production was horrible and not polished enough for me. Then Adrian left the band... then he came back.. problem is, they just kind of rehash old formulas after a while. I saw them play on the fear of the Dark tour.. was kind of sloppy. They haven't impressed me much since the late 80's. I think Bruce should kept on with the Bruce Dickinson stuff.. however even there once Adrian left the song writing and lead work went down the tubes (on that third album). So here they are, back again on yet another drawn out tour.. and i have to ask why? Why would they redo the powerslave tour? Are they going to just play old tunes then? The same set list from that time? 

Also, my biggest complaint.. Janick Gers. I am sorry but he sucks. He is the sloppiest player live and he destroys old harmonies. I think ditch him and go back to two guitars. Adrian and Dave did just fine! 

And there is my lament! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I stopped listening when they released somewhere in time. The old stuff is classic stuff - I'm definately up for some of that!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Sort of Iron Maiden related:

This has to be one of my all time favourite vids on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_4aGXTHo7w

The little headbanging girl is just too funny for words. She's so cute.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, we all are entitled to our opinion i guess. I've seen Janick Gers live and that dude is just a CRAZY SOB and brings a LOT to the stage. 3 guitars sounds just sounds kick ass to me.

i WILL go see this tour for sure.

@zontar, i have seen all the maiden tour as well that you've seen, you most have cought them on a bad night cause powerslave is known for the most incredible metal tour to ever take place realy.


----------

